# Quality Migrant Admission Scheme



## Arya9990 (Sep 27, 2013)

Dear friends,

Kindly help me to provide some information on Quality Migrant Admission Scheme for Hong Kong.

Would like to the steps to apply for migrant visa.

Aarya


----------



## boroboy (Mar 19, 2013)

I did this a few years ago and all of the steps are detailed on the hk gov website. do your homework before expecting people to handhold you.


----------

